# Anrakyr the traveller



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all Just so people know theres a picture of the upcoming anrakyr the traveller fig in the new rule book in the necron model showcase, forgot to post yesterday

Personally I'm not a fan of the dress he seems to be wearing, top half looks really good though


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the model really looks cool actually are there any other new models shown for necrons? I won't get my book until next week at best


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

All armies have a "Showcase" section in the book. They randomly show some figures from the force over 2-4 pages. Anrakyr is the only figure not seen before that I noticed though, shame because I want to see Orikan


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Barnster said:


> All armies have a "Showcase" section in the book. They randomly show some figures from the force over 2-4 pages. Anrakyr is the only figure not seen before that I noticed though, shame because I want to see Orikan


Thank you!


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Orikan is in the white dwarf right next to the Anrakyr model, both of them look really cool imo


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

ahh just seen an admittedly poor quality pic of Orikan, he looks like a rhesus monkey


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah that pic is in the last white dwarf.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I really like the model 

i'll point out there was a release schedual posted a few weeks ago that pointed out these models will be out towards the end of july.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

He looks a little stunted? I think his legs are too short.

Still, snip him in half and the upper body works for a destroyer lord.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I think Anrakyr looks pretty interesting. He has the look of an individual, not just another Necron, which is what you want from the named characters. The only named model I haven't liked is Obyron. He looks too much like a standard guard, which while he is, his fluff indicates he has more personality than his model gives off.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadly, as a Necron player that uses Anrakyr as the leader of his forces, I'm not impressed; The model makes him look like a cross-dresser. Really now... a skirt? Is that the ONLY way GW could think to make him look different? The dress makes the model look bottom-heavy and rather weedy on top compared to the other Necron IC models. All in all, think I'll keep using my converted model instead of this fellow.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't like either of the new Necron models. I think Orikan looks far too goofy and the monkey pose does not help and I detest that they made Anrakyr different by adding a skirt. He could have easily been converted and personally there was never any need for a model.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I personally think both new models look bad ass!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

As for the Orikan model... I fully expected GW to release a "May Fling Metal Poo" special rule, as he looks like some form of monkey crouched on his rock.

Anyone else think they KNEW these sculpts were weak, and delayed them 'til now so they'd get lost in the NEW EDITION 40K hype?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't mind the Anrkyr model, still don't like the dress, looks different as he has a blue scheme rather than the traditional green 

I can't get over the I'm a time lord, but look like a mix between the cat in alice and wonderland and a rhesus monkey of orikan though

I'm going back to my idea of converting an orikan out of the long oop necron lord, if I ever get one for sensible money on ebay

I have all the other necron specials but don't think I'll buy these, major disappointment compared to trazyn and Zhandrehk

It wouldn't surprise me if they are released now to limit the attention they get


----------

